# Logitech Z Cinema kein Sound



## freeman69 (2. März 2009)

Habe mir von Logtech ein 5.1 z-cinema System zugelegt neue Hardware vom Rechner erkannt Software installiert aber es kommt kein piep aus den Boxen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2009)

freeman69 am 02.03.2009 08:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir von Logtech ein 5.1 z-cinema System zugelegt neue Hardware vom Rechner erkannt Software installiert aber es kommt kein piep aus den Boxen.



sind das USB-boxen? hast du die treiber installiert?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. März 2009)

freeman69 am 02.03.2009 08:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir von Logtech ein 5.1 z-cinema System zugelegt neue Hardware vom Rechner erkannt Software installiert aber es kommt kein piep aus den Boxen.



Die Boxen sind doch per USB angeschlossen oder?
Ist denn die Audio-Ausgabe auf die neue USB-Soundkarte (die Boxen) umgestellt?
Sonst wird noch die normale Soundkarte (oder der Onboard-Sound) verwendet

PS:
Ich find im Netz nirgendwo ein 5.1 Logitech Z Cinema - System.
Da gibts nur 2.1-Systeme mit dem Namen "Z Cinema"


----------



## freeman69 (2. März 2009)

Eol_Ruin am 02.03.2009 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> freeman69 am 02.03.2009 08:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die Boxen sind noch nicht umgestellt keine Ahnung wie mann das macht


----------



## freeman69 (2. März 2009)

freeman69 am 02.03.2009 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Eol_Ruin am 02.03.2009 15:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 die Anlage habe ich bei saturn gekauft 99,90


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. März 2009)

Unter "Sounds und Audiogeräte" in der Systemsteuerung, Register "Audio" bei Wiedergabe die USB-Soundkarte auswählen.

Jedenfalls unter XP

Bei Vista isses glaub ich ähnlich ähnlich!


----------



## freeman69 (2. März 2009)

Eol_Ruin am 02.03.2009 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Unter "Sounds und Audiogeräte" in der Systemsteuerung, Register "Audio" bei Wiedergabe die USB-Soundkarte auswählen.
> 
> Jedenfalls unter XP
> 
> Bei Vista isses glaub ich ähnlich ähnlich!



Mann ich danke dir super tip


----------

